# PL Gas Ronda FC



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mostly box build, I added the wires and plumbing. Once of PL's nicest kits IMO. It's painted Testors Comp Orange. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Very clean, looks like it could fire up and tear off a run at any moment.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Very clean, I love the scrubbed look of the rear tires. Realism makes it stand out. 
It would be nice to see Round 2 re issue these great PL kits. The chassis might be a bit of a bear but the subjects were great!
Chris


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Super, The PL FC kits are a bear to start, but once you get the frame square the rest of the kit falls into place. They seemed to do thier homework on this kit.


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Pete, I took my time on this one. I have the Blue Max I want get built one day.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree Very clean Chris, Love the color as well, The distributer wiring kit and painted bet, add to the realism as well, Love those kits, they are fun to build. Is that a kit on the distributer ? or did you make it. ?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Nice job - I've built Big John Mazmanian and am putting decals on the Hawaiian. Neat kits.


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> I agree Very clean Chris, Love the color as well, The distributer wiring kit and painted bet, add to the realism as well, Love those kits, they are fun to build. Is that a kit on the distributer ? or did you make it. ?



Thanks!, that came with the kit.


----------

